# Mortally wounded Bald Eagle



## 4x4 (Feb 2, 2021)

Last Tuesday, I got a call about an injured bald eagle. After getting the OK from DNR(they are aware I have over 5 years experience with raptors)I went and got the eagle. 
I rushed him to UGA Vet School. They took him in Immediately. A DNR agent came to speak to me Friday morning, the eagle lost his life in the early morning hours. 
It has been confirmed the eagle was shot. Found inside his body, were lead pellets from a shotgun. As a falconer, outdoorsman, lover of wildlife, and a passion for raptors, this ripped my heart out of my chest. Someone intentionally shot our Nation's bird. 
Any hard working, blue or white collar Patriotic American should be upset over the senseless killing of a bald eagle. This animal is a symbol of everything that is good in America. Liberty and the pursuit of happiness. The Declaration of Independence, our Bill of Rights. The Constitution, all represented by this noble bird of prey. 
I am putting this out there because someone knows something. The eagle was found in the northern part of Oglethorpe County. If anyone has any leads, please contact the TIPS hotline for GA DNR. 

Copied from DNR website

A poacher is a thief who steals wildlife that belongs to you and all other Georgians. Poachers rob you of recreational opportunities that you pay for through hunting and fishing license fees. You can be paid for turning in a poacher! If your TIP leads to an arrest, arrangements will be made for you to receive reward money even if you wish to remain anonymous. If you see or learn of a violation, try to write down: a description of the violator; a description of their vehicle; the location of the violation; and the type of violation.

Call the Ranger Hotline at 1-800-241-4113 (or *DNR for AT&T Mobility Customers) seven days a week, 24 hours a day.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 2, 2021)

Some sorry people out there.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 2, 2021)

That’s terrible. Hope the perp is caught.


----------



## bear claw (Feb 2, 2021)

People can be trash.


----------



## BeerThirty (Feb 2, 2021)

Eagles are truly majestic creatures. 

However, many do not know this, but in large fishing ports in Alaska, the eagles are widespread and nuisance birds just like gulls and vultures. Kind of a shame to see them like that...


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 2, 2021)

Bet the idiot who shot the eagle thought it was funny. Low life scum is about all I can say.


----------



## ryanh487 (Feb 2, 2021)

Depends.  If the eagle was after a pet,  I would understand completely and would do likewise.  If some jackwagon just thought it would be cool to kill one then hopefully he's found and punished accordingly.


----------



## ghadarits (Feb 2, 2021)

That makes all of us hunters look bad unfortunately. I can't begin to understand why anyone especially an outdoorsman would do something like that. I'm always excited to see a bald eagle even the ones that like to leave half eaten fish on my dock roof.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 2, 2021)

fi8shmasty said:


> Some sorry people out there.


That thing could have been flying off with someone's pet dog. The symbol of this nation is now a hammer and sickle. It's bad that an eagle got killed, bit I honestly don't know why there is not equal outrage over every baby killed at the abortion clinic.


----------



## ryanh487 (Feb 2, 2021)

BeerThirty said:


> Eagles are truly majestic creatures.
> 
> However, many do not know this, but in large fishing ports in Alaska, the eagles are widespread and nuisance birds just like gulls and vultures. Kind of a shame to see them like that...


They're basically fuzzy headed vultures.  They steal fish from ospreys and carcasses from other scavengers while getting glorified for it when less "majestic" animals are despised for the same behavior.

Hmmm... maybe it is fitting that they're our national bird.


----------



## DAVE (Feb 2, 2021)

I have no reason to kill an Eagle but they are just a bird, nothing sacred.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Bet the idiot who shot the eagle thought it was funny. Low life scum is about all I can say.


My dog Nala in my Avy needs some practice,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> That thing could have been flying off with someone's pet dog. The symbol of this nation is now a hammer and sickle. It's bad that an eagle got killed, bit I honestly don't know why there is not equal outrage over every baby killed at the abortion clinic.


I too am totally against abortion, but you can't really compare it to this,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> That thing could have been flying off with someone's pet dog. The symbol of this nation is now a hammer and sickle. It's bad that an eagle got killed, bit I honestly don't know why there is not equal outrage over every baby killed at the abortion clinic.


Highly unlikely that it was after someone's pet,,,,they're opportunistic predators,,,,yardbird, maybe,,,,pet, unlikely,,,,


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> I too am totally against abortion, but you can't really compare it to this,,,,


I know. Abortion is much worse.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 2, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Highly unlikely that it was after someone's pet,,,,they're opportunistic predators,,,,yardbird, maybe,,,,pet, unlikely,,,,


My dog Nala in my Avy alerted on one eyeing our yardbirds,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Resica (Feb 2, 2021)

That's horrible!


----------



## 280 Man (Feb 2, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> That thing could have been flying off with someone's pet dog. The symbol of this nation is now a hammer and sickle. It's bad that an eagle got killed, bit I honestly don't know why there is not equal outrage over every baby killed at the abortion clinic.



You said it. While this shooting is bad it doesn't hold a candle to the murder of innocent babies but you can rest assured that the God of all glory, the Lord Jesus Christ is keeping a record an will set things straight. There will be a payday someday.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 2, 2021)

I've spent a lot of time outdoors.

The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.

It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 2, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.





jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.


There are some on Lake R.B. Russel and on Clark's Hill.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2021)

We see them at the Public Fishing Area in McDuffie Co. sometimes.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 2, 2021)

Kind of odd we have a thread going mourning the loss of an Eagle and one going celebrating two FBI agents taking a "dirt nap".  What has the world come to?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 2, 2021)

I was thinking to myself how terrible it is that someone shot that bird, and killed a national emblem,  but we roll over every day and say it is freedom of speech to burn the national flag?  What if the flag were defended as well and thought of as highly as the national bird?

It is befuzzling to me how much the court system will allow in some areas ( freedom of speech, right to privacy) and how little we are willing to tolerate in others.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 2, 2021)

This thread is just lie every other one one here. 
Someone posts a statement, story or what ever it is. 
Then some people stay on topic and then others bash anything that is said. 
The OP was about some one ILLEGALLY shooting a raptor. A protected animal. That just happens to be our Nations bird. Then everyone turns it into just kill it because its a bird, Who cares its only a bird. Who care about a bird, babies are being killed (this was out of right field and had nothing to do with the OP. 
I have been on here for probably 4 years and like to see  people enjoy and share their stories. 
This forum is getting harder to enjoy as of late.


----------



## willie1971 (Feb 2, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There are some on Lake R.B. Russel and on Clark's Hill.



I had one nibbling on a deer carcass in Hancock in November.  Glad I saw one up close.


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 2, 2021)

Your story is going to be on Fox, Good deal. Get the word out.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 2, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> This thread is just lie every other one one here.
> Someone posts a statement, story or what ever it is.
> Then some people stay on topic and then others bash anything that is said.
> The OP was about some one ILLEGALLY shooting a raptor. A protected animal. That just happens to be our Nations bird. Then everyone turns it into just kill it because its a bird, Who cares its only a bird. Who care about a bird, babies are being killed (this was out of right field and had nothing to do with the OP.
> ...


I ain't getting worked up about a bird getting killed when babies are being wholesale slaughtered. I wouldn't turn in the Eagle shooter even if 
 I knew who it was.


----------



## BrukeIn (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't know why the poacher kills a bald eagle. That bird should belong to the sky and not  become a bird specimen on the table.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.


Quite a few up here,,,,lots of Osprey too,,,,(my favorite Raptor),,,,


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

The Wild Turkey was almost the symbol of the U.S.A.  If it had become the U.S. symbol, would y'all be all worked up every time one got shot?


----------



## Theturtle (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.


We have two pretty regular around here and a few ospreys too we have a lot of big pond/lakes around


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.


Go to any body of water and look up. I usually see about a dozen every day I'm on Clark's Hill or Russell. I've seen a nesting pair  for the last four years in the same pine tree on a point in Clark's Hill.


----------



## Theturtle (Feb 3, 2021)

I just don’t see much point in shooting any bird of prey if they eat your pets it’s not the eagles fault you let you small dog or cat roam it’s all food to him as for chickens if you have yardbirds some are gonna get ate eventually


----------



## Theturtle (Feb 3, 2021)

I was feeding the fish in the small pond by my house and noticed a shadow circling.it was a big osprey watching the fish feed I backed off under a tree and he came right down and snatched a small catfish on his first try


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I ain't getting worked up about a bird getting killed when babies are being wholesale slaughtered. I wouldn't turn in the Eagle shooter even if
> I knew who it was.



Says a lot about your personality, and lack of respect for wildlife. You must live a miserable life.

Abortion is terrible, but thanks to touchy feely sniffy joe, its now more legal than ever. The killing of a bald eagle has been illegal for decades. 

This thread is about the senseless killing of our Nation's raptor. If you had information about this investigation and refuse to come forward with it, well, you sound like a true poacher. I pity your pathetic soul.


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Go to any body of water and look up. I usually see about a dozen every day I'm on Clark's Hill or Russell. I've seen a nesting pair  for the last four years in the same pine tree on a point in Clark's Hill.



I put in at Pearl Mill and went up past the first bridge past 2 weekends. spent 8 hours on the water both days. Seen several ospreys but no eagles.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Says a lot about your personality, and lack of respect for wildlife. You must live a miserable life.
> 
> Abortion is terrible, but thanks to touchy feely sniffy joe, its now more legal than ever. The killing of a bald eagle has been illegal for decades.
> 
> This thread is about the senseless killing of our Nation's raptor. If you had information about this investigation and refuse to come forward with it, well, you sound like a true poacher. I pity your pathetic soul.


Excuse me for not getting all up in arms about a bird. A bird has no soul. I value human life. Says a lot about you that you seem more concerned with a feather ball than with the wholesale death of innocent human beings. My priorities are ordered.


----------



## jiminbogart (Feb 3, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> Go to any body of water and look up. I usually see about a dozen every day I'm on Clark's Hill or Russell. I've seen a nesting pair  for the last four years in the same pine tree on a point in Clark's Hill.



I had a house on Hartwell and never saw one.

Hunted a lot on Clark Hill WMA(25 years ago) and never saw one there either.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I had a house on Hartwell and never saw one.
> 
> Hunted a lot on Clark Hill WMA(25 years ago) and never saw one there either.


There are more and more every year. Very common. It's unusual not to see one in the areas I fish and hunt on the Hill. Mostly Little River SC and the upper main lake areas around Lee's Creek and Hickory Knob. Even all the lakes here in western NC have them, too now. I've seen a couple flying up and down the river below my house.

Another thing to keep in mind, not all of them have the white head and tail. Juveniles are brown overall, but the same size.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.


I see handfuls of them every year in this state. Lanier has a pair. 

Watched this one come down and snag breakfast.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I had a house on Hartwell and never saw one.
> 
> Hunted a lot on Clark Hill WMA(25 years ago) and never saw one there either.


There are a few nesting pairs not too far from Russell Dam. Most of what people see there and think are Eagles are actually Osprey. There are some Eagles there. When I worked at the S.O. one of the blooming things got hurt and you would have thought the world was coming to an end.


----------



## specialk (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I've spent a lot of time outdoors.
> 
> The only bald eagles I've ever seen were in Canada.
> 
> It would be a trip to see one in Georgia.



me too jim, but last week i was on my way rabbit hunting and saw two on mt carmel rd near powers crossing....come to find out they are regulars around that area......they were eating with the buzzards on a coon carcass.....funny thing 2 other guys traveling to meet me passed them too!......


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Excuse me for not getting all up in arms about a bird. A bird has no soul. I value human life. Says a lot about you that you seem more concerned with a feather ball than with the wholesale death of innocent human beings. My priorities are ordered.



Thanks to your president abortion is more legal now than the past 4 years. Killing that featherball is still illegal. Shows what kind of American you are. 
If your from Comer, I found this eagle close to your location. 
Care to elaborate on any information you have? Oh yeah, you have already stated even if you knew, you wouldn't say. Hmmm...wonder why?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> There are a few nesting pairs not too far from Russell Dam. Most of what people see there and think are Eagles are actually Osprey. There are some Eagles there. When I worked at the S.O. one of the blooming things got hurt and you would have thought the world was coming to an end.


I sure ain't mistaking ospreys for eagles. See plenty of both on Clark's Hill. The eagles will steal fish from the ospreys. I know where there is an bald eagle nest and an osprey nest about 300 yards from each other on Clark's Hill. It gets drama going sometimes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> I had a house on Hartwell and never saw one.
> 
> Hunted a lot on Clark Hill WMA(25 years ago) and never saw one there either.




Come down to Seminole and you can see a pile of em. Pass by White Oak Farms and you can probably see 100 or more. 

It`s easy to tell ospreys from eagles, even juvenile eagles.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Thanks to your president abortion is more legal now than the past 4 years. Killing that featherball is still illegal. Shows what kind of American you are.
> If your from Comer, I found this eagle close to your location.
> Care to elaborate on any information you have? Oh yeah, you have already stated even if you knew, you wouldn't say. Hmmm...wonder why?


My President put pro life justices on the bench. Never seen an Eagle around Comer. Never heard of one around Comer. Don't know anything about that one and don't care. There are plenty of rednecks around there that I have no doubt would shoot one if they felt one of their animals was in danger. I wouldn't, but I also ain't keeping my ears open for who did. This country just fell to the Communists. A bird is low on my priority list. I don't have anything against Eagles. At the same time, I don't see them as sacred either. My native Ancestors saw them as sacred, but I don't. They are a bird. I am much more concerned about people. I save my indignation for select causes.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Feb 3, 2021)

I got a giant nest at my farm and enjoy watching the eagles...even though they harass the heck out of the ducks. Neat birds.


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> My President pit pro life justices on the bench. Never seen an Eagle around Comer. Never heard of one around Comer. Don't know anything about that one and don't care.



Since you are so adamant about telling us all about how you don't care, and admitted you wouldn't speak up even if you knew(screenshot), was it you looking down that shotgun barrel? Odds are, I will not be the only one asking you this question. DNR and USFWS is not taking this lightly sir.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 3, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Since you are so adamant about telling us all about how you don't care, and admitted you wouldn't speak up even if you knew(screenshot), was it you looking down that shotgun barrel? Odds are, I will not be the only one asking you this question. DNR and USFWS is not taking this lightly sir.



Slow down on your accusations.  He's just as dispassionate about the issue as you are passionate about it.  And that's his right.  In America, you know.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Since you are so adamant about telling us all about how you don't care, and admitted you wouldn't speak up even if you knew(screenshot), was it you looking down that shotgun barrel? Odds are, I will not be the only one asking you this question. DNR and USFWS is not taking this lightly sir.


Not me. I can 100% assure you It was not me and I know nothing about it. I will gladly talk to either or both. You can PM me and set up the meeting. 
With this nation falling. Our freedoms in jeopardy. Health problems with my family members. Raising my kids. Wholesale murder through abortion, etc.  A bird is just not high on my priority list. You have a right to care about it. I have a right to not care too much about it.


----------



## HughW2 (Feb 3, 2021)

Berry College has a nesting pair of eagles and they even have an eagle cam that posts regular pics of their nest.  They just started laying eggs on New Years day!  You can check on Berry.edu eagle cam.  Google it.


----------



## ryanh487 (Feb 3, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Highly unlikely that it was after someone's pet,,,,they're opportunistic predators,,,,yardbird, maybe,,,,pet, unlikely,,,,



If it's MY chicken it has greater value than the life of a random patriotic buzzard by default.


----------



## ugajay (Feb 3, 2021)

Ole ray getting tore up about folks getting tore up


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> I ain't getting worked up about a bird getting killed when babies are being wholesale slaughtered. I wouldn't turn in the Eagle shooter even if
> I knew who it was.



This post was about a bird getting shot and then out of right field you bring up babies getting aborted. No where even in the same ball park or have anything to do with the post. 
Did your ADHD meds wear off? LOL.



specialk said:


> me too jim, but last week i was on my way rabbit hunting and saw two on mt carmel rd near powers crossing....come to find out they are regulars around that area......they were eating with the buzzards on a coon carcass.....funny thing 2 other guys traveling to meet me passed them too!......


I live close to there an I wee them pretty regular off Mt Carmel. Neighbor has a pond an I see them in the air and trees pretty regular. DNR says theres a few at the park and along the river. Had one at a gut pile I put out. Neat to see. Never saw them as a kid. 
I heard Bob white as a kid and never hear them now. Man things change.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 3, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> I live close to there an I wee them pretty regular




I don't know whether to congratulate you on the ability to wee them, or marvel that you can withstand the pain of weeing them on a regular basis.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 3, 2021)

ryanh487 said:


> If it's MY chicken it has greater value than the life of a random patriotic buzzard by default.


? ? ? ?,,,,Nala alerted,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,see my Avy,,,,


----------



## ucfireman (Feb 3, 2021)

It was supposed to say  "we see" but I'm glad you got a giggle out of it.
I try to get my spellings and grammar correct but sometimes I don't. 
Drives me crazy seeing folks that can't spell. Or use proper grammar. And I'm not an English scholar just a public schooled Southerner. 



NE GA Pappy said:


> I don't know whether to congratulate you on the ability to wee them, or marvel that you can withstand the pain of weeing them on a regular basis.


I got a big urethra


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

ucfireman said:


> This post was about a bird getting shot and then out of right field you bring up babies getting aborted. No where even in the same ball park or have anything to do with the post.
> Did your ADHD meds wear off? LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


It's just how I view life. If an entrensic evil is OK, I do not get worked up about lesser breaches of moral behavior. I follow the law, but I mind my own business and don't care what you do unless it is a crime directly against a person. I follow the law, but have no obligation to make sure you do.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

4x4 said:


> Since you are so adamant about telling us all about how you don't care, and admitted you wouldn't speak up even if you knew(screenshot), was it you looking down that shotgun barrel? Odds are, I will not be the only one asking you this question. DNR and USFWS is not taking this lightly sir.


You had a few hours. Thought of anymore crimes to accuse me of? Looked at the newspaper today. Some unsolved crime in there. I don't care about any of it. Wouldn't turn in the people if I did know who did the crimes. I must be guilty of all them too.

You are a self righteous piece of work.


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 3, 2021)

ugajay said:


> Ole ray getting tore up about folks getting tore up


Nope. I ain't tore up. If I was going to be tore up, it would be because you ain't tore up that someone is tore up that I ain't tore up about somebody doing something that tears them up but just don't tear me up and they are tore up and getting more tore up that I ain't tore up with them.
I will work on finding something to get tore up about so everybody will be happy and quit being all tore up.


----------



## ugajay (Feb 3, 2021)

Ray357 said:


> Nope. I ain't tore up. If I was going to be tore up, it would be because you ain't tore up that someone is tore up that I ain't tore up about somebody doing something that tears them up but just don't tear me up and they are tore up and getting more tore up that I ain't tore up with them.
> I will work on finding something to get tore up about so everybody will be happy and quit being all tore up.


That just tore up my head thinking ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2021)

How about ya`ll take it to a PM, and quit derailing the thread.


----------



## Para Bellum (Feb 3, 2021)

An old buddy of mine tripped over a dead one going to his blind on Clark Hill one morning in the dark.  It was banded.  But not like a duck band.  This band was riveted.  He called, verified and was allowed to keep the band once an agent collected the carcass.  How cool is that?  An Eagle band on your lanyard.  They’re like buzzards in Canada.  A buddy who lives in western Ontario caught one in a trap.  He was allowed to mount it after an agent verified the death as accidental.  Cool mount gracing his cabin wall. I personally have a problem with folks shooting at them. Not cool.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 3, 2021)

Seem then pretty regular in South Carolina. I know where 2 nests are. They are majestical to watch.


----------



## antharper (Feb 3, 2021)

Hate seeing this , it’s ashamed !


----------



## Theturtle (Feb 4, 2021)

ryanh487 said:


> If it's MY chicken it has greater value than the life of a random patriotic buzzard by default.


Then keep you chicken put up easy if not you don’t value it one bit


----------



## Theturtle (Feb 4, 2021)

Yea you 


Ray357 said:


> You had a few hours. Thought of anymore crimes to accuse me of? Looked at the newspaper today. Some unsolved crime in there. I don't care about any of it. Wouldn't turn in the people if I did know who did the crimes. I must be guilty of all them too.
> 
> You are a self righteous piece of work.


actually you are guilty of the crime if you know anything about the crime and don’t do anything about it you have failed to do your part as an American citizen and if abortions where illegal and you knew of an under the table abortion doctor you would turn him in right? Yea you would because Your a hypocrite a bet you are the eagle killer and I hope they put you under the prison


----------



## Ray357 (Feb 4, 2021)

Theturtle said:


> Yea you
> 
> actually you are guilty of the crime if you know anything about the crime and don’t do anything about it you have failed to do your part as an American citizen and if abortions where illegal and you knew of an under the table abortion doctor you would turn him in right? Yea you would because Your a hypocrite a bet you are the eagle killer and I hope they put you under the prison


Love the wild accusations on here. Wild, unfounded, and totally false. It's funny how an American no longer has a right not to care about something.
When Justice is done for the murdered babies, for the e-mail server and destroyed phones and hard drives of a Presidential Candidate, for the stolen election, and for the illegal witch hunt of Donald Trump; I will then start caring about lesser crimes again. I follow the laws of this nation and state. I am however no longer outraged when others don't. I reserve my outrage for those who take or harm human life.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 4, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> I sure ain't mistaking ospreys for eagles. See plenty of both on Clark's Hill. The eagles will steal fish from the ospreys. I know where there is an bald eagle nest and an osprey nest about 300 yards from each other on Clark's Hill. It gets drama going sometimes.


Yep, there's no mistaking an Osprey,,,,personally I like Osprey better than the Eagles,,,,many Osprey and Eagles here,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 4, 2021)

This thread has been closed to save some of you from being banned, since simple instructions seem to be more than some want to comprehend.


----------

